# Greys and Yellows



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

I FOUND SOME holy crap. go out for about 30 min and found 3 right away. not many but finally got some

C


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Good for you C!!! Any of the spots I gave ya look promising?

I'll be down that way to work this next week. Maybe I'll get a hold of you and we'll go get some.

PM me your # again C.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Good for you C!!! Any of the spots I gave ya look promising?
> 
> I'll be down that way to work this next week. Maybe I'll get a hold of you and we'll go get some.
> 
> PM me your # again C.


when i went to them at the time u told me they definitely looked like they would produce. Havent been back though because they are a bit of a drive and i have found some tremendous spots around me now after massive amounts of hours in the woods this year already pm sent bro

C


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Went back out again today. Found 26. Took them in the shop and weighed them for the fun of it. Only 5.5oz. but still better than a sharp stick in the eye .


----------



## headshot77 (Nov 8, 2009)

I came up empty last week, woods were very dry. checking that spot again tomorrow morning, hopefully its still raining. I like to pick when its raining. I will check back in after the weekend. should be a good weekend here in SW mich


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Im up to 122 in the last week.started out with a mix of greys and yellows,last 2 times mostly yellows....gonna hit it again sunday.dead elm,live elm,some ash and maple mixed in.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Rupestris said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this spot over the next couple days and will post pics if things get better.


As promised. Todays small haul:


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

got the butter in the pan think i might just cook them allhttp://[url=http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/116120][/URL]


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

....way to show up my find of 3 guys.... way to show it up..... lol wish i could find a good mess of them, i gotta good feeling i will tomorrow or sunday if not then forsure next weekend

C


----------



## sinkerswim (Feb 15, 2012)

Great looking mess of shrooms! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Found a few nice ones but they were full of small beetles and some kind of mold on the inside. Anyone seeing this?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## headshot77 (Nov 8, 2009)

Picked 56 this morning. mix of greys and whites that were mostly fresh. Left a dozen or so in the woods that were pretty old. I will prob check that spot again in a few days....heres some pics


----------



## Delbert (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pics headshot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

sweet pics and congrats


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Picked 87 yellows today(4"-6") in Allegan county.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Uh o!! Here we again with Allegan County.:lol::lol:


----------

